# Cinderella Castle Suite Tours



## laxmom (Aug 11, 2008)

Tours are being offered Aug 31 and Sept 1, 10 per tour, limit 5 per family.  Sign up at the member website!  What a neat opportunity!


----------



## icydog (Aug 11, 2008)

laxmom said:


> Tours are being offered Aug 31 and Sept 1, 10 per tour, limit 5 per family.  Sign up at the member website!  What a neat opportunity!



I wish I lived in Orlando. I see all these great opportunities and the airfare is so high we can't go. Thanks for posting.


----------



## WDWLVR (Aug 12, 2008)

I would love to see this but sadly we aren't back until the 19th of September.


----------

